
Ask HN: Will you consider using this Whatsapp tool? - bthn
Hello, I started to make a tool for managing and automating mine and my clients&#x27; whatsapp accounts 2-3 months ago and day by day I improved this tool according to my needs.<p>Right now, it&#x27;s so easy to use. You will register from project website and it will give you a token and with that token you can send&#x2F;listen messages and also you can still use your whatsapp account at your phone.<p>With using this project, I managed to create a whatsapp poll &amp; whatsapp wall(streamed incoming media messages to a TV) &amp;multi agent whatsapp support desk easily and every developer will be able to create tools (or bots) with this project.<p>I also consider integrating this project with services like IFTT&amp;Zapier for extend my audience to power-users not only developers.<p>Here is a quick demo; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=PIfAUozWNPU<p>Question is; I want to sell this to developers like 20$&#x2F;mo do you think it&#x27;s nice product?<p>Disclaimer: Please do not give legal advice.
======
brudgers
I watched the video. I still don't understand what it is clearly. I don't
understand "why I should care" by which I mean how is using the potential
product so much better than the alternatives that it offsets the risk of a
dependency on Whatsapp's platform (and based on not wanting legal advice I
suspect that there is risk involved in taking this kind of dependency on
Whatsapp's platform).

Curious as to alternatives and their shortcomings.

~~~
bthn
you are scanning a qr code from project's website or terminal, and boom you
are able to create chat bots with your Whatsapp account.

I'm not using any open sourced and problematic libraries(which are replacing
whatsapp client) like whatsapi&yowsup, I developed more secure, robost and
undetectable method and want to create a product.

also what are the solutions did you mentioned?

